# 2022 East Cape Evo V Build : South Louisiana



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kevin, Adam and the East Cape Boats crew are getting closer to constructing my new whip. I wasn’t planning on doing another build thread as this is my third skiff build. However, I remember how much this site helped me on my first build and even on this go around so hopefully this thread helps others.

As mentioned this is my third build and my second East Cape build, original was a 2014 Vantage. I loved the Vantage, I said it all the time. For South Louisiana it may have been the best all around inshore boat you could own. It ate up chop but not only ate it up, it was a comfortable and dry ride while doing it. It handled tight marsh corners and got up on plane in a boat length. Ran lots of long hauls with the Zuke 90 and spent more on beer than fuel. The boat was a fishing machine, sturdy, plenty of storage and could be poled in 10-12“. I used the hell out of the boat and she never disappointed. 80% of my fishing was fly fishing while on the pole.

I didn’t sell the boat to build the Evo V, I sold because I was mixing in some other hobbies and had two kids and just no time to fish. Fast forward a couple of years and the itch is back and I have some more time to fish.I had my eyes on another vantage but the with more limited time to fish I wanted to target what I enjoyed the most, skinny water redfish. The Vantage was great at that but it is a large skiff and poling it all day can wear on you, and I’m not getting any younger. From there I thought about a super skinny skiff such as a Caimen or a Glide. I really enjoy pushing in skinny water with little effort and shooting at slot reds. However, the reality is that the times that I can fish I don’t get to be too picky with so I wanted something with a little more backbone for those windy days. I typically fish from Hopedale to Venice but also run from the MS coast a good bit and crossing the sound in a Glide wasn’t a good idea. I hopped on an EVO X and an EVO V from some generous LA owners to test ride both. The X model I rode on first, it was an amazingly skinny boat for the size, the fishing and deck area on the boat was very similar to the Vantage and it was surprisingly stable. The boat poled and spun excellent and definitely well enough for the style of fishing I do all day. The only issue I had with the X was the ride compared to what I was use to, remember I was spoiled by the Vantage. The ride wasn’t bad for a boat the floated sub 8”, it just wasn’t that plush ride you get with some more dead rise. You could tab the boat down and soak up some chop but anything with some space between them and you had to take it easy. It was still dry and could navigate it but with the long runs I like to make I just wanted something with a little more forgiveness. If I was fishing sub 10” water within 20-30 min runs the boat was made for it.

The EVO V as most know is very similar but with 12 degrees of dead rise (don’t quote me on that). You instantly feel the 12 degree of dead rise when you step on the boat, it’s nimble. I was use to the Vantage stability so stepping on this boat was different. You could tell instantly the boat would be more maneuverable on the pole than the Vantage, of course the Vantage wasn’t a “poling skiff” on paper. As soon as we got the boat on plane and into some chop I knew this boat was it. Hard to explain but the boat felt like a sports car, this one sort of was being a Kevlar build with a 115 Merc. The boat could carve like the vantage and stayed straight and soft in the chop. It’s a dry boat, not as dry as the Vantage of course but dry compared to many skiffs in the class. On the pole the skiff tracked straight and poled easy for such a wide boat. I knew I could pole this skiff most of the day without issues. The boat definitely drafts less than the vantage but not all that much depending on the rigging. However, many days I spent hopping out of the Vantage to get her off the mud bottom after chasing tails too far. This boat, in that same situation can be spun, rocked and pushed right out which is exactly what I wanted. A boat that could be an enjoyable ride, fish skinny enough, get out if I need to and pole all day. It will take some getting use to going from a Vantage sturdy platform to a more traditional poling skiff but after spending half A day on the skiff you get a feel for the nimble hull.

So I called Kevin and put down a deposit in January 2021. Kevin told me it was going to be a while, at least 10 months. I’m in commercial construction sales and all I do is tell people their equipment is going to be 4-5 months longer than they expected so I understood what was going on with the supply chains, labor, etc. Throw a move in for East Cape into their new facility and the lead time was pushed even more, no worries. I’ve built with East Cape once and know the wait was worth it. Kevin always relays what’s going on and keeps you posted. They sprayed and popped my hull and deck a few weeks ago, hoping to be into rigging in the next few weeks.

My Build:
EVO V standard glass
Insulated Jump Seat
Suzuki 90, No Jack
Ice Blue Deck, Cockpit, and Console
Mattahorn White Hull with Black Rub Rail
Light grey Smooth Double thick Cushions with black piping.
Poling and casting platform, brushed aluminum with one T Lean bar
Casting platform thru bolted to front hatch, it never moves for me.
Sassic Style Poling platform with Front Step Up (Older knees and this is nice)
Removable Backrest
Livewell, no bubbler
Batteries under seat
Hydraulic hatch Lifters
Buckets cut out in the rear, left in the front Hatch
Switches in glove box, Key on the console
SIMRAD NSS9 with 3:1 Transducer
Hook Puller on Helm
3 Stainless rod holders on starboard of Console
Rod holders going forward and back under Gunnel
Cup holder:Console,starboard gunnel, casting and poling
Guide Mount trolling motor
Lithium 24V trolling motor rigging
Aluminum Trailer with upgraded wench and Transom straps
Swing Tongue Trailer addition

Some details I’m missing but sure they will come up. Unfortunately East Cape ordered a bunch of gas tanks during the pandemic in fear of supply shortages or I’d have moved the fuel fill closer to the gunnel rather than the middle, something I can live with but learned from my Vantage build. Sucks having to get in the boat to fill it up.

Other no brainers for me from my other build: Rod holders, hydraulic hatch lifters, Double thick cushions, backrest, front step up, guide mount trolling location.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Nice, wish mine was at this stage. Enjoy the build!


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Great review comparing the Evo v and vantage. Thank you. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

I feel you brother on the wait. They are definitely closing the gap and making headway. You put your deposit down approximately 4 months after me and I'm just going into rigging next week. They must be streamlining things and making headway in that new facility. 

It's good to hear from a previous owner that this wait is worth it. It's been rough!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Great post and I appreciate your viewpoints coming out of a vantage and comparison/contrast between the three hulls. Also, it says a ton about East cape knowing this will be your second build. I’m hoping my rig goes in the mold soon I’ve been waiting since early summer and was also told 10 months.
Keep the pics and updates coming!


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great post! We put down our deposit on a V last May and was told 10 months but I figured June. After the year we’ve had it’s completely understandable. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

Come on man!
Put some pressure on them and go pick it up.
Always the nice guy.🤭😎


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

An aluminum rub rail would make it pop! Your build (color scheme) looks like Tanners except for the motor. Capt Tanner AKA @OrlandoOnFly Got A New Ride! - YouTube


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

You are going to love it. I've fished the X and and V around Louisiana side by side. Either one is a great skiff. Only time I really noticed a difference was pushing into some really skinny pond and creeks. The V would drag or just not make it but the X would skim right by. I'm partial to the X, since I have one.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kingfisher67 said:


> An aluminum rub rail would make it pop! Your build (color scheme) looks like Tanners except for the motor. Capt Tanner AKA @OrlandoOnFly Got A New Ride! - YouTube


Thought about the aluminum rub rail, just wasn't sure it wouldn't stay dented and scuffed from all the dock bumping I do!


----------



## Mustang (Oct 15, 2015)

dweave3 said:


> Thought about the aluminum rub rail, just wasn't sure it wouldn't stay dented and scuffed from all the dock bumping I do!


I went with aluminum on my Vantage and it looked great for about a month...... I'll be going with a black rubber one on my next build.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey buddy glad its finally coming together. Don't forget you owe me a ride or two....lol

Can't wait to fish on her!!!!


----------



## Sdm111 (12 mo ago)

dweave3 said:


> Thought about the aluminum rub rail, just wasn't sure it wouldn't stay dented and scuffed from all the dock bumping I do!


Hows about powdercoated in a metal finish? A satin aluminum or satin titanium would look badass against the white 
Powdercoat has come a long way in the last couple years to actually look like what you envision


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome post.
Spock would approve of your logic.
And I love the color choices.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Awesome build! My Vantage should be entering rigging about the same time as your Evo! Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Hoping to join the East Cape family at some point.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

The new whip is going through rigging!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Looking good!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice!! Looks like we may end up picking up new whips at the same time!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Looking good I saw it there last Friday, I like the color combo.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Very cool! My Evox is set to start in about a week. Same colors, like that throwback look!


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Should be perfect for the marsh


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

With some help from @JSFalcon and the East Cape crew I've got some more updates. Probably down to 2 weeks and I'll pick her up.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

1st of all, beautiful skiff! Ours is going into the mold next week and I was curious about the new logo rather than the model like it used to be. Did they put an EVO sticker on the bulkhead by the deck? Didn't think I would like the new sticker but after seeing it on yours I really like it. Looks clean! I actually sat in your boat a few weeks ago to measure me up for the CC distance while sitting. Again, sweet skiff & congratulations.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Awesome!


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kingfisher67 said:


> 1st of all, beautiful skiff! Ours is going into the mold next week and I was curious about the new logo rather than the model like it used to be. Did they put an EVO sticker on the bulkhead by the deck? Didn't think I would like the new sticker but after seeing it on yours I really like it. Looks clean! I actually sat in your boat a few weeks ago to measure me up for the CC distance while sitting. Again, sweet skiff & congratulations.


Thank you and congrats on the build!
Yea, they swapped those logos over so East Cape Boats was visible to all like most other manufactures do. Not sure if they are slapping an EVO sticker on the bulkhead or not but probably so!


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

Saddle up


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

99% love it. Much prefer the model sticker over the generic east cape logo. Sure they are doing it for marketing purposes but then I like the old East Cape Technical Skiffs logo over the new East Cape Boats one but I get with the bay boats they wanted a more generic name.


----------



## SCFLYFISH (Jun 13, 2017)

Sweet rig! Did you pick her up this week?


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

SCFLYFISH said:


> Sweet rig! Did you pick her up this week?


Thank you. Heading down next Friday to pick her up.


----------



## SR_Aces (Jan 7, 2022)

Nice looking boat! Hoping to get my EVO X in August. Spoke to Kevin this morning. They are getting more efficient and increasing the number of builds per month.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

dweave3 said:


> d I have some more time to fish.I had my eyes on another vantage but the with more limited time to fish I wanted to target what I enjoyed the most, skinny water redfish


I read this and was surprised that you picked the EVO V. How much shallower your Evo float than your prior Vantage?


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

TidewateR said:


> I read this and was surprised that you picked the EVO V. How much shallower your Evo float than your prior Vantage?


Good question. The Evo will draft similar to my vantage setup. However, I was more interested in the pole-ability compared to the vantage than the draft. Just the lack of sponsons makes a day spinning in a pond easier.In addition, the Evo is a much more nimble boat on the pole When skimming mud flats.

Would be nice to have a sub 7 boat like the X but I do too many long runs to give up the ride you get on the V. I can find the right areas for the V’s draft. I also like to beach fish which the V is perfect for And gives me ability to make the cobia and tarpon trips.

*Update*
Picked her up this past Friday. She’s a beaut!
Not much to update as I haven’t had a chance to dip her yet but I’ll keep the post going with performance updates and rigging updates.

Big props to the Kevin and the whole East Cape Team. The new shop is running like a machine and they are putting out some high quality skiffs/boats. They have come a long way since my Vantage build and they still have a lot coming down the pipe! If you are shopping for a skiff do yourself a favor and stop by the shop.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Think I passed you on 19 around Perry on Saturday morning I was heading south you were heading north? I had to double take and saw the new east cape logo on the side lol


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Beautiful skiff.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Think I passed you on 19 around Perry on Saturday morning I was heading south you were heading north? I had to double take and saw the new east cape logo on the side lol


Yep, that was me. Stayed near Keaton Beach Friday night with gust of 45!


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

OP you are gonna love your skiff. I have one built last year almost identical to yours. I’m down in Dularge, let’s go fishing


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

apeezie289 said:


> OP you are gonna love your skiff. I have one built last year almost identical to yours. I’m down in Dularge, let’s go fishing


excellent. Anytime!


----------



## CJ Peppe (9 mo ago)

dweave3 said:


> With some help from @JSFalcon and the East Cape crew I've got some more updates. Probably down to 2 weeks and I'll pick her up.
> View attachment 199923
> 
> View attachment 199922
> ...


WOW! Love it


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Awesome!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Nate38 (4 mo ago)

nice!


----------

